# Rabbit Battery Farms



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

*PLEASE CROSSPOST WIDELY*

The RWAF is horrified to learn of T&S Nurseries' rabbit battery farm planning applications and urges Nottinghamshire Council to refuse the applications on the following grounds:

- increase of traffic to the area, and environmental impact of this 
- concerns about feaces/waste production and disposal 
- loss of agricultural land 
- concerns about sustainability - 
- whether there is a proven demand for rabbit meat, which generally seems an unpopular choice amongst the majority of consumers 
- the physcial and mental suffering of the thousands of rabbits that would be kept in the battery cages until ready for slaughter, and we urge the council to encourage better farming and welfare standards, by refusing these applications.

Rabbit battery farms could return to UK | Environment | The Guardian

If any rabbit lovers in the Nottinghamshire area feel strongly about these proposals, they can object on-line 
(link to planning application comments pages).

e-planning at Newark and Sherwood District Council

Blueprint - Rushcliffe Borough Council

Blueprint - Rushcliffe Borough Council

Please note that objections to planning applications will only be considered by the local authority if they meet specific criteria - the following quote from planning-applications.co.uk gives a good guideline:

To stand a chance of being taken seriously by the Council any objection or support must be rational, impersonal and directed principally to the planning issues raised by the proposal.

For more information on raising a challenge see the following link:

Objection to or Supporting Planning Applications

The current legislation in the UK for meat rabbits is a cage 35cm high with a floor area of only 0.4m2. This is cruel, in our opinion, and denies the rabbits in these cages the chance to be a rabbit - they can't run, dig, jump, forage for food or hide. Most other farm animals, other than the unfortunate battery hen, have the chance to behave naturally until they are slaughtered.

*Many rabbit owners however may find it a shock to discover that the rabbit hutch where they keep their own pets is smaller than this, and whilst we urge Nottinghamshire council to refuse planning permission, we also urge rabbit owners across the UK to make sure they look after their own bunnies properly by providing the correct environment for them, which should include a large hutch along with a large secure exercise run. For more information about properly caring for pet rabbits please visit our website. Rabbit Welfare Association & Fund*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I am so shocked at the tiny minimum cage standards for meat rabbits. As they are bringing in a European battery hen ban next year, does this not in any way cover rabbit cages? the cages are planned to be 18% bigger than the minimum by law, so they are planned to be 47.2cm2? this is disgusting I wouldnt keep a mouse in a cage that small especially without any daily exercise. 

How is this at all sustainable, not only will the rabbits develop severe physical and mental health issues, eventually the cages will have to be upgraded. 

Keeping a breeding doe in a cage with no space to exercise or to have her own space for up to 5 years and then giving it away as a pet will never happen she will be so aggressive, riddled with cancer, even too old to spay. 

And where would you get thousands of New Zealand Whites from over night? Sustainable indeed. I urge anyone who keeps meat rabbits at home not to sell their "stock" on for breeding!!! 

 I really could go on this is so upsetting


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

god thats awful, another 10 steps back for animal welfare if that get passed

im not in nottinghamshire but DT is, im sure she'll object when she sees it.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I've been sharing this on twitter - it is appalling


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

thats desgusting wether there bred for meat or not there still a living creacher and should be respected and at least given a comfortble life while they are here


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> I am so shocked at the tiny minimum cage standards for meat rabbits. As they are bringing in a European battery hen ban next year, does this not in any way cover rabbit cages? the cages are planned to be 18% bigger than the minimum by law, so they are planned to be 47.2cm2? this is disgusting I wouldnt keep a mouse in a cage that small especially without any daily exercise.
> 
> How is this at all sustainable, not only will the rabbits develop severe physical and mental health issues, eventually the cages will have to be upgraded.
> 
> ...


There are organisations out there that are already looking at farm animals like Compassion in World Farming, WSPA, RSPCA etc and whilst we are totally against any cruelty towards rabbits, and would support any campaigns to improve farmed rabbit welfare, our charitable remit is for pet rabbits so we can't actively campaign in areas that dont touch on this. We do not have any experience or expertise in dealing with farmed rabbits and think it is best left to the organisations like those mentioned above to do it properly.

It's probably a good idea to join CWF and put pressure on them as they are the right people to tackle this.


----------



## Ros L (Feb 22, 2011)

bunnyhugga.com now has an online petition to be presented to Prime Minister David Cameron appealing for him to intervene and put pressure on Nottinghamshire council (and we hope others) to deny planning permission for battery farms for rabbits.

Please crosspost widely and please sign, no matter where you live. Let him see that people around the world disapprove

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/say-no-to-rabbit-battery-farming/


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Ros L - thank you, have been looking for one - have shared.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

OP
A little lost!
Just clicked on the planning application - which was fiskerton - which itsays has been withdrawn
However, in the local paper this week there is another application - for I believe Shelford or Shelton - which is also Nottinghamshire which is quite close to me!

I there a link for this please?
Or am I missing something?


----------

